# Run's House?



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 28, 2006)

Does anybody watch this show? This show makes me laugh. His family is soo crazy. The last episode his wife got in the booth and did a ryhme. LOL I couldn't stop laughing. Just wondering if anybody else watches it.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah! LOL I've seen it once on mtv he's crazy!


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 28, 2006)

Ya I watch it, I love it too. I think its a riot, also I think he does a good job keeping his kids/family very grounded. I've noticed tons of times he won't let them have/do something that I know he can afford but he will say no I think to make them kind of realize real life isnt as easy. But maybe that is just me seeing it lol


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jun 28, 2006)

run's house is such a cool show! islandgirl, i LOVED when the wife was spitting rhymes in the booth too...the son was like "OooooH MOM!" lol i loved it - i can't believe they want to have another baby though!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 28, 2006)

My roomie and I are also huge fans!! I think that same episode (where J does her rhyme) the daughters were saying something about going to their moms house to give Darien a gift....or soemthing like that??? Do they have a diff. mom than the boys do? If anyone had a diff. parent I'd think it would be the oldest son...he doesn't look like Run or Justine to me!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 28, 2006)

Yep I NEVER!!!!! miss a show i even watch the re-runs lol


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_My roomie and I are also huge fans!! I think that same episode (where J does her rhyme) the daughters were saying something about going to their moms house to give Darien a gift....or soemthing like that??? Do they have a diff. mom than the boys do? If anyone had a diff. parent I'd think it would be the oldest son...he doesn't look like Run or Justine to me!_

 
Yeah the three oldest have a different Mom. But, to me she looks kinda like Justine.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 28, 2006)

hyperRealGurl said:
			
		

> Yep I NEVER!!!!! miss a show i even watch the re-runs lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Me either, I have my DVR set to record it every thursday! My son kept saying "Kato Matay!" LOL


----------



## aziajs (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't watch it but I keep hearing people say how much they love it and how good it is.  I may have to tune in.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jun 28, 2006)

IslandGirl77 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl*
> _Yep I NEVER!!!!! miss a show i even watch the re-runs lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 28, 2006)

M.A.C*Attack said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77*
> _
> ...


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 29, 2006)

watchin in now.. hahah and its a rerun. I agree he does keep his fam gounded.  Do you guys think the oldest son is a big nerdy tho? To me he looks like hes tryin so hard to be kool but in reality hes a bit nerdy.  Its funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i do agree the daughetrs do look liek Justine... wierd huh?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxTinker_BellxX* 
_watchin in now.. hahah and its a rerun. I agree he does keep his fam gounded.  Do you guys think the oldest son is a big nerdy tho? To me he looks like hes tryin so hard to be kool but in reality hes a bit nerdy.  Its funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i do agree the daughetrs do look liek Justine... wierd huh?_

 
Yeah, Jo Jo does seem a bit nerdy. My favorite episode is from the first season. When Jus was trynna lose weight. And she hired a trainer....then she was like I gotta use the bathroom. And she went in the kitchen to eat some ice cream!!! LOL That was hillarious. Jo Jo was like you not supposed to eat that. Imma tell on you. 

But, I like it cuz they are pretty grounded and they seem really down to earth.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Yeah, Jo Jo does seem a bit nerdy. My favorite episode is from the first season. When Jus was trynna lose weight. And she hired a trainer....then she was like I gotta use the bathroom. And she went in the kitchen to eat some ice cream!!! LOL That was hillarious. Jo Jo was like you not supposed to eat that. Imma tell on you. 

But, I like it cuz they are pretty grounded and they seem really down to earth._

 
lmao!!! i remember... the way they argued was so funny too hahah it was like he was the parent and she was the child.. and she tried to lie about it too


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 3, 2006)

I LOOOOVE this show!!! I like how, even tho they have dough, they are still just kewl people.  And that Run doesnt just up and give them whatever they want. He makes them earn it.  It gives them morals and character despite a charmed life... and the chemistry between the fam is just beautiful (even tho sometimes I wonder if Justine is a little.. um.. touched??? ).  I wish Run was my daddy.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 3, 2006)

IslandGirl77 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl*
> _Yep I NEVER!!!!! miss a show i even watch the re-runs lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 6, 2006)

I did see that episode....she was pretty good.  I wondered if she freestyled.


----------



## xXHollieXx (Oct 31, 2008)

hey hey hey............i was just wondering what Kato Matay actually means.....i in the UK and i have not a clue what it means.....& i have heard it being used so much in rev runs "runs house...which i must i say is the bomb! love it 2 the max...they r all just so funny...so if anyone could possibly give me the low down on what "kato Matay" means it wud b much appreciated x thank you x


----------

